# hello from Preston Lancs



## battiwell (Sep 9, 2010)

Only just joined this forum so thank you for accepting me. At present we are only in the planning stages hopefully buying our first MH in the new year following retirement allowing us  to get some extended adventures,used to camping ,caravans and narrowboats,would like to apologise in advance if I ask too basic questions or some that have already done the rounds. From what i have read already on this site you guys are living up to your reputation as bieng the experts.


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Sep 9, 2010)

welcome 

Great place to be looking for a van ....well it is compared to anywhere in cumbria
You have  marquis, todds and hymer nw nearby .great to do research on layouts etc .
You also have ribble cycles if you need one for the back of the van


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 9, 2010)

battiwell said:


> Only just joined this forum so thank you for accepting me. At present we are only in the planning stages hopefully buying our first MH in the new year following retirement allowing us  to get some extended adventures,used to camping ,caravans and narrowboats,would like to apologise in advance if I ask too basic questions or some that have already done the rounds. From what i have read already on this site you guys are living up to your reputation as bieng the experts.


 
Welcome 

This is a great site with oodles of info, and lots of advice available. Just ask ...

Later on, when you start your travels, you might wish to become a full member and download the wild camping map and satnav POI data.

I used to own a narrow boat - but it became way too expensive to keep.

The 'van is just as much fun, and a lot easier to maintain. 

Regards

Chris


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the site - so much information on this site that it will take you ages to get through it all - if you have any questions and you can't find the answers the just put up a post and somebody will soon be along. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Byronic (Sep 10, 2010)

Canalsman said:


> Welcome
> 
> This is a great site with oodles of info, and lots of advice available. Just ask ...
> 
> ...



Just a couple of points to remember, a lot of the replies to problems are opinion not nescessarily fact, and are often contradictory. Just have a look at the thread headed
as "wanted gaslow bottle system" on todays posts.....confusing.


----------



## rockinjac (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi and welcome! enjoy your retirement we are and spend about 9 months a year in our Bessie, our old motorhome, or in our static caravan, or in our tourer caravan. You don't have to be a millionaire to enjoy the outdoor life there aren't too many snobs in the camping world! lots of info' on here from experienced campers, Enjoy!!...jack


----------



## battiwell (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi thank you all for the welcome messages and words of encouragement, looking forward to using the site to it's full potential.


----------

